# Travel writers wanted - No exp necessary



## FAT (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you have a flair for writing, or an Australian experience that you'd like to share?
We're looking for real travel stories, tips and pics to feature in a travel book.

Don't be shy - If you've travelled within Australia, then we want to hear from you!

If you're interested in finding out more information, please post or PM for more information.

Please note this is not spam and if I have posted in the wrong area of the forum please let me know.

Cheers!

Travel with a FAT


----------



## stayinoz (Mar 23, 2010)

I have tried to send this via PM but it wont allow me to:

Hi
Im sure youve had heaps of replies to your message about looking for travel writers by now but Ive just seen it and thought Id get in touch.
I travelled a fair bit of the east coast of Australia.
Look forward to hearing from you with more info.
Thanks
Sharon


----------



## FAT (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Sharon,

Thanks for your reply.
I've been really surprised at the amount of great stories we've been getting in, but of course I'm not going to start turning anyone away.

I'd love to hear from you, and sorry you can't PM me... not sure why?
I'm not sure if I can put my email on here or not, so I'll try to PM you.

Otherwise, If you google 'travel with a fat' you'll find more information.

Kind regards, Kathy


----------



## FAT (Mar 20, 2010)

I've just tried to send you a PM, and it's not letting me. Not sure why? Maybe my low post count?

Anyway, I don't want to get into trouble by posting links and/or email addresses, so the best way to get in touch is to google 'travel with a fat' and find contact details there.

I'd love to get your story published!

Regards, Kathy


----------

